# ISPConfig 3.0.0.8 RC1 released



## Till (27. Dez. 2008)

ISPConfig 3.0.0.8 RC1 is available for download. This release is
the first release candidate for the upcoming ISPConfig 3.0.1 final.

ISPConfig 3 is a new Hosting Control Panel rewritten from scratch. ISPConfig 3
is not a direct update for ISPConfig 2. Do not install it on a ISPConfig 2 server.


Features of ISPConfig 3 compared to ISPConfig 2
-----------------------------------------------------

- Support for virtual mail users
- Support for virtual FTP Users
- Support for multiple Servers
- Support for splitting of services to multiple servers
  (Database, web, FTP and DNS can be on different servers).


Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software itself can be downloaded here:

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3.0.0.8-rc1.tar.gz

ISPConfig 3.0.0.8 rc1 is also available as ready to run VMWare virtual
machine based on Debian 4.0.

Download of the VMWare image:

http://www.applianceforge.com/appliance/19 (approx. 600 MB)

When you run the vmware image the first time you will be asked to keep
or create a MAC address. Select "keep", otherwise the networking wont work.

The root password of the VM is set to "ispconfig", the IP address is
192.168.0.105 and has to be reconfigured in /etc/network/interfaces
to meet your network requirements. The ISPconfig Interface login is:

http://192.168.0.105:8080/

User = admin
Password = admin.


Changes:
--------------------------------------


- Added a Wizard for DNS records
- Added new database replication mechanism for multiserver setups
- Added function to change the language of the interface witout the need to re login.
- Added ini style settings for the interface part
- Redirect destination after logout is configurable now
- Added merging function in language file editor.
- Software package installer for ispconfig software addons.
- Many enhancements in the monitor module
- Open jobs in jobqueue are now listed in interface


- Many bugs were fixed, see bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?string=&project=3&due[]=13&status[]=closed&do=index


For a detailed changelog, please have a look at the SVN history with a SVN client of your choice:

svn://svn.ispconfig.org/ispconfig3/trunk/


Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please have a look at the bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org


BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

Please report bugs to the ISPConfig bugtracking system:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org


Supported Linux Distributions
-----------------------------
- Debian Etch (4.0) and Debian Lenny
- Ubuntu 7.10 - 8.10
- OpenSuSE 11 (experimental)
- CentOS 5.2 (experimental)
- Fedora 9 (experimental)


Installation
--------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig can be found in the text files (named INSTALL_*.txt)
which are inside the ISPConfig-3.0.0.8-rc1.tar.gz file.


Update
--------------------

To update existing ISPConfig 3 installations, run this command on the shell:

ispconfig_update_from_svn.sh


----------

